# OCZ Netzteile?



## Dymek (19. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen von OCZ gemacht in Bezug auf Lautstärke und Qualität???

Hatte diese hier im Blick:

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Mfg Dymek


----------



## Uziflator (19. Januar 2009)

Dymek schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen von OCZ gemacht in Bezug auf Lautstärke und Qualität???
> 
> Hatte diese hier im Blick:
> 
> ...



Qulität von den ist so hoch, wie zB von Chinesischen Autos!

Von OCZ NT ist eher abzuraten,
besser zB Coolermaster Silent Pro oder Enermax Modu 82+.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. Januar 2009)

oder be quiet dark power pro...

greetz


----------



## Dymek (19. Januar 2009)

welches ist denn gut bei ca.450 watt mit kabelmanagment?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. Januar 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - bis 600 Watt - Enermax PRO82+ 425W

greetz


----------



## soulpain (19. Januar 2009)

> Von OCZ NT ist eher abzuraten


OCZ hat so viele verschiedene Netzteile unterschiedlichster Herkunft, so das man das keinesfalls pauschalisieren kann.

Ein OCZ hatte mal den Roundup gewonnen:
Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

Ein aktuelleres OCZ hingegen war weniger gut:
OCZ ModXStream Pro 400, 500 und 700W - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!

Wie Du siehst haben sie ein sehr gemischtes Bild. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die seit längerem PC Power & Cooling inne haben und die mischen da mit bei der Entwicklung.


----------



## NCphalon (19. Januar 2009)

also ich hab z.B. seit 3 jahren en OCZ ModStream 450W, die Qualität is sehr hoch, die Kabel sin alle EM abgeschirmt und es ist selbst im grenzlastbetrieb (wie in meinem fall deshalb muss trotzdem en neues her ) kaum hörbar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Januar 2009)

Die 'alten' FSPs sind anscheinend wohl sehr gut (gewesen) die neuen Sirtecs sind hingegen wohl nicht so gut.

Ansonsten:
Haltet euch an soulpain, der weiß schon wovon er spricht.


----------



## Snake7 (20. Januar 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> also ich hab z.B. seit 3 jahren en OCZ ModStream 450W, die Qualität is sehr hoch, die Kabel sin alle EM abgeschirmt und es ist selbst im grenzlastbetrieb (wie in meinem fall deshalb muss trotzdem en neues her ) kaum hörbar.



Es scheint das du noch nie wirklich  Qualität hastest.... .
Guck dir mal nen schönes SeaSonic an - da wird Qualität groß geschrieben.
Hatte bisher 2 - das dritte bin ich noch am einbauen - alle weiterverkauft - alle leben noch.


----------



## NCphalon (20. Januar 2009)

is mein erstes NT überhaupt xD

un als ich mir das OCZ geholt hab war Seasonic noch noname xD


----------



## Juano (20. Januar 2009)

Was genau macht den eigentlich ein Noname zu einem Marken Netzteil?
Ich habe im Moment höchst wahrscheinlich ein noname 300w nt drinne , isn komplett pc.
Hatte noch keine probleme damit.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (20. Januar 2009)

Hab ein StealthXtream 600Watt, von OCZ, seit etwa 6 Monaten im Betrieb, läuft stabil und gut, wird aber bei mir nur max. mit 450 Watt belastet, also etwa 75%, wo es aber noch nie mucken gemacht hat.
80% Effizienz soll es auch haben, glauben tue ich das zwar nicht so ganz, aber 75+ schafft es bestimmt, und es hat dafür nur 60 EUro gekostet...
Ich würde auch eher zu einem Seasonic raten, aber recht viel falsch machen kannst du denke ich mal nicht.
Ach ja, es bietet 2x 4polige CPU-Stecker, vielleicht ist das für irgendwen interessant... (DUal-CPU).
Silent ist es eigentlich auch, kann mich nicht beschweren, aber ist auch nicht voll belastet.
Bin aber kein NT-Profi, also, wenn du wie ich wenig ausgeben willst, dann ist es bestimmt nicht so schlecht.
Denn schlechte Ampere Werte hat es allemal nicht!
Da mein altes Enermax nur 20A auf der einzigen  12V Leitung mitmachte,
musste ein günstiges neues her.


----------



## Snake7 (21. Januar 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> is mein erstes NT überhaupt xD
> 
> un als ich mir das OCZ geholt hab war Seasonic noch noname xD



Hmmm das wäre mir NEU.
Ich setze auf SeaSonic seit ca 10 Jahren - und damals waren die schon mitunter die Besten.


----------



## NCphalon (21. Januar 2009)

aber vllt. net im consumer bereich oder es war da en geheimtipp... mir wurde damals in em andern forum das ocz empfohlen un deshalb hab ichs auch genommen...


----------



## Falcon (21. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Qulität von den ist so hoch, wie zB von Chinesischen Autos!





_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> oder be quiet dark power pro...



Zu BeQuiet! sag ich nur: Siehe Uziflator's Posting 



soulpain schrieb:


> OCZ hat so viele verschiedene Netzteile unterschiedlichster Herkunft, so das man das keinesfalls pauschalisieren kann.
> ...
> Wie Du siehst haben sie ein sehr gemischtes Bild. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die seit längerem PC Power & Cooling inne haben und die mischen da mit bei der Entwicklung.



Tja, das stimmt natürlich, aber wenn ich mich vorher erst informieren muss, welches der Modelle von einem Hersteller was taugt, während der Rest des Portfolios Schrott ist, dann rate ich halt einfach mal pauschal davon ab.

Und ob das so gut is, wenn die fleissig bei PCP&C dreinquatschen... Noch hast du ja dein 850W PCP&C Monster


----------

